
What You Need to Know About Magnesium and Your Sleep - mc3
https://www.psychologytoday.com/au/blog/sleep-newzzz/201805/what-you-need-know-about-magnesium-and-your-sleep
======
PragmaticPulp
I strongly suggest that everyone stick to the suggested 100mg to 350mg dosage
range suggested by the author.

Some forums and health websites suggest significantly higher doses, but I
think that's a bad idea. Your body will tightly regulate magnesium levels
within a specific range. Large doses (500mg+ per day) will just make your body
work harder to eliminate the extra magnesium.

Also consider that Gwern famously self-experimented with magnesium on two
separate occasions, and found a long-term trend toward decreased performance:
[https://www.gwern.net/nootropics/Magnesium](https://www.gwern.net/nootropics/Magnesium)
It's anecdotal, of course, but it's not hard to imagine that the megadoses of
magnesium could cause electrolyte imbalances or other disturbances if
continued long term.

Keep it low dose and keep it safe.

~~~
pedalpete
I had a friend who was taking too much magnesium. She was very sick very
quickly with stomach aches and diarrhea. Strangely, she took more as the
solution to her being sick! She finally realized she was taking too much
magnesium, and that resolved her issues.

Don't over do it.

------
pikuseru
Eat more of the things that grow out of the ground, and less of the things
that wander around.

------
nate_meurer
By far the cheapest source of supplemental magnesium I have found is epsom
salt. Any pharmacy sells it by the pound for just a few dollars.

Epsom is magnesium sulphate heptahydrate (MgSO4·7H2O). The molar mass ratio of
epsom to Mg is about 10. Thus, in order to get 350 mg of elemental magnesium,
you would take about 3.5 g of epsom salt, which is a little less than a
teaspoon.

The taste of epsom is completely hidden by almost anything you put it in. I
mix it into tea or juice.

------
empressplay
Keep in mind too that the 'bioavailability' of magnesiums differ - in my
experience, magnesium citrate seems to absorb the best

~~~
nate_meurer
Actually, there don't appear to be significant differences in bioavailability
between the various forms of supplemental magnesium.

If taken on an empty stomach, the oxide and carbonate forms are less available
because the Mg cation won't dissociate. However if they're taken with food,
these chemicals dissolve in your gastric acid, and the magnesium will be
absorbed the same as any other magnesium salt.

Physical packaging can greatly affect absorption; for example, extended
release formulations often show very poor availability. But minimally packaged
magnesium salts are all pretty much the same in terms of total uptake.

Here's a good summary:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5652077/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5652077/)
\- "Intestinal Absorption and Factors Influencing Bioavailability of
Magnesium-An Update-"

------
benibela
I eat a lot of almonds

